

The Microlithic Revolution - ethank
http://www.blackrimglasses.com/2011/08/12/the-microlithic-revolution/

======
egiva
The most difficult challenge is what the author describes as: "When you find
your product getting too monolithic, break it up". It's easy to pile on
features when you develop a product, but doubly difficult to derive it down to
the most essential. The author's example of the iPhone as a "microlithic" idea
also seems skewed - I'd say that the iPhone was rather a simplified platform
that made consuming microlithic products (apps) more easy and enjoyable. This
blog post was an interesting re-hash of more common ideas. 3/5

